# Help me choose a border, please



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

I'm betwixt and between on how to border this lap quilt. Wide or narrow inner border? Floral or gold outer border? The print has some olive green in it, and I could even go with a tiny olive green print (not shown). BTW, this camera has a yellow tint, so the floral has an off-white background, not yellowish as the photo seems to indicate. Thanks for any suggestions you might have.


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

HI BB. 

I think the gold border is very strong. Could you play with the floral and the olive green - perhaps adding another narrow stripe after the red and a broader border to finish? The gold might make a nice binding to tie it all in.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Thanks. Perhaps like this one. I also like your idea of using the gold as the binding.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Well, the deed is done. I agree that the gold was just "too much", and after I lived with the second arrangement for a couple of hours, decided the floral made it all too busy, so resorted to some tone on tone olive green I had. I'll put a gold binding on it after it is quilted, which hopefully will take away the "Christmas" effect of red-orange and green next to each other. Thanks for your input.


----------



## HorseMom (Jul 31, 2005)

I think that looks just fine! I really like the outer border. I'm not getting a Christmas feeling from it. It amazes me how quickly you can sew up quilt tops!
Heidi


----------



## Stiffchick (Jul 18, 2012)

I love the color you used for the border. I do not think it looks like christmas at all. I think the gold would make a great binding to tie it all in.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

That looks great, it really pops!


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Thank you for your responses -- so glad the red and green together doesn't appear Christmassy to you all. I'm so enjoying the creativity of doing the layout and piecing of the tops. But I really need to stop and learn how to quilt the darn things. I keep postponing doing that, so I have a bunch of lap sized tops all done but have never actually finished a quilt. My house is being taken over by UFOs!


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

It looks great! I'm like you too--love to do the tops, but keep putting off the quilting. I just finished up quilting 4 tops though, so that is a relief to have them done.


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

It looks great and I don't think it looks Christmasy.


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

Ooh, that worked out nicely! Not Christmassy at all.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Yes, that looks great. Gold is also a Christmas color. For the binding you could easily use black. If not black, then the blue that is already in the quilt.


----------



## Debbie in Wa (Dec 28, 2007)

I like how that turned out. The colors are perfect together. I would probably use the green as the binding so it doesn't take away form the rest of the quilt.


----------

